# Fairfield Smoky Mountains   (5993)



## Miss Marty (Aug 22, 2006)

Read the reviews and it looks like a nice resort
with friendly staff  &  beautiful units (small pool)

Anyone been to Fairfield Smoky Mountains 
at Governor's Crossing in Sevierville, TN 
the past few months..


----------



## sandcastles (Aug 22, 2006)

We were there in May and are going back in a couple of weeks.

It's my favorite resort in the Smokies.  There are a lot of activities to do at the resort.  We didn't know if we liked the location at first because it is farther out of town than many of the others, but anymore we do more in Pigeon Forge area than Gatlinburg.  You can always use the bypass to get around Gatlinburg when going to the park.


----------



## regatta333 (Aug 22, 2006)

We were there first week of November last year during peak fall foliage.  It was very beautiful.   Be aware that the main road becomes gridlocked on Friday and Saturday nights and it can take forever to go just a few miles.

The rooms are very nice.  We had a 3BD and my only real complaint was that there was only enough room to comfortably seat 5 people in the living room.  I guess they expected the 3 barstools at the kitchen counter to serve as seating for any additional people.  Maybe the smaller size units are different, but the layout was also very awkward for TV viewing.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 5, 2007)

*Fairfield Smoky Mountains 5993*

*
Fairfield *

Smoky Mountains
Governor’s Crossing

308 Collier Drive
Sevierville, TN 37862
Phone: 865-774-3960


https://www.fairfieldresorts.com/ffr/resort/map.do


I plan to call the resort - however - I was wondering if anyone 
has stayed here recently and what is your opinion of the resort

How was the overall conidition - interior of the units 
Does the Master Bedroom have a jacuzzi/whirlpool tub
Do the units have ceiling fans and a washer and dryer 
Does the Resort offer free phone calls and wireless internet
How close is the resort to Asheville NC & Dollywood Theme Park

How many points for a 2 Bedroom 8/6 for a week in the Summer?


Thanks


----------



## Jeni (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi,

I will try to answer some of your questions...we were there June 2006...

How was the overall conidition - interior of the units
We had a 1BR with a full kitchen. It was exceptionally large for a 1 bedroom and very clean. The interior looked new. 

Does the Master Bedroom have a jacuzzi/whirlpool tub- yes- a nice big one!

Do the units have ceiling fans and a washer and dryer - Yes- there were ceiling fans in the living room and bedroom. Washer/dryer was tucked away in a closet in the entrance way, before the kitchen. It is a stackable washer/dryer.

Does the Resort offer free phone calls and wireless internet-
I honestly can't remember about the phone calls. My husband was able to use his laptop with his wireless card.

How close is the resort to Asheville NC & Dollywood Theme Park
It was a short drive to Dollywood in early June...about 10 minutes or so. I suspect it would be longer due to traffic in the summer. The trip to Asheville is about 2 hours if you do not hit heavy traffic.

How many points for a 2 Bedroom 8/6 for a week in the Summer- not sure, I traded with weeks.

This is one of our favorite resorts in the Gatlinburg area; the other one we like is Westgate. We are very picky travelers, and I do not hesitate to recommend this resort.

Jeni


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 27, 2007)

*Fairfield Smoky Mountains Governor’s Crossing*

Does the 
Fairfield Smoky Mountains Governor’s Crossing 
Resort in Tennessee have any type of 1-4 rule


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 28, 2007)

*Fairfield Smoky Mountains a Wyndham Vacation Resort*

A: No 1 in 3/4 Rule...


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 11, 2007)

*Fairfield - Wyndham - Smoky Mountains (5993)*

*
Smoky Mountains Governor’s Crossing *

Does the resort preassign units - can we make a request
If so, which building is the newest or recently remodeled?

Any suggestions on places to eat at and buy groceries nearby.


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 12, 2007)

Marty Giggard said:


> *
> Smoky Mountains Governor’s Crossing *
> 
> Does the resort preassign units - can we make a request
> ...



1.  Not through RCI
2.  Walmart just across the road at the intersection of Gov Green
3.  Places to eat:  NUMEROUS!!!


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 12, 2007)

Marty Giggard said:


> Read the reviews and it looks like a nice resort
> with friendly staff  &  beautiful units (small pool)
> 
> Anyone been to Fairfield Smoky Mountains
> ...



Of course we have!!!! Go there all the time - it is our stopping place between Ohio and FL!

What sized unit are you hoping for?


----------



## photographer (Nov 19, 2009)

*[title deleted]*

[Message deleted.  Advertising is not permitted in these forums.  Please review the Posting Rules.]


----------



## myhottoddy (Nov 20, 2009)

Just left there today.  Units are great, free local calls and WIFI.  Traffic can be a night mare summer, week-ends, and holidays. It Makes Branson, MO traffic  look like a Sunday drive.  I drove from Wyndam resort ansd Asheville and it took almost 2.5 hours via US 25/70.  I40 is completely closed at the NC border due to huge landside.  All units have AC, don't need the fans.  Ashville  is worth the visit, but you may want to spend the night and drive back the next day.


All units are fairly new and well taken care of.


----------

